
YouTube Demonetizes Videos with Titles Containing LGBTQ-Related Words - ulucs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll8zGaWhofU
======
zeta0134
For those who don't feel like watching the video (it's long and a bit
dramatic), the group has put together a spreadsheet for viewing. Note that
this is ALL banned words, not just the ones this author has issues with, so
the content is decidedly NSFW. Proceed with caution.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ozg1Cnm6SdtM4M5rATkA...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ozg1Cnm6SdtM4M5rATkANAi07xAzYWaKL7HKxyvoHzk/edit#gid=1380702445)

Honestly most of that list looks like a standard blacklist, but there are a
few items in the list that have become more socially acceptable recently. But
I'll refrain from calling out anything specific; form your own conclusions.

------
h2odragon
When wrongthink is defined as anything that isnt rightthink, rightthink can
change from moment to moment, and the consequences of deviationism are
unthinakble: we'll have the perfect consumer culture. NoThink. (TM) all rights
reserved and ask your doctor for a prescription.

------
StudentStuff
This is really awful behavior by Google. We need to eject Google from LGBTQ+
organizations so long as Google chooses to actively hurt us.

Don't let Google wrap itself in our flags while stabbing us in the back!

------
chrisco255
The internet has become too centralized.

------
ulucs
This just fell off from the main page, and is nowhere to be seen in the second
or third or anywhere else but "new". Is this normal behavior or did it get
soft-flagged or something?

